# Repticon-Baltimore



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all,just wanted to let you froggers out there,that i will be vending at Repticon in Baltimore,on Feb.1st and 2nd.I will be bringing a good assortment of captive bred(by me) dart frogs,some really nice terrarium size bromeliads,friutflies/isopods/springtails,tropical and temperate moss,leaf litter,and a couple bags of plant cuttings(a good mix of more desireable species).
As far as frogs-i will have the following:
R.reticulalus
Southern variablis
Benedicta
Amazonicus Iquitos
Imitators-Chazuta/Varadero/Tarapoto
Vanzolini
Brazilian Yellow head tincs
Azureus
French Guyana Dwarf Cobalt tincs
Pumilio Escudo
Pumilio Almirante
Pumilio Bastimentos
Pumilio Eldorado-2.2 breeding group (VERY PROLIFIC)
Chazuta breeding trio1.2
A few misc.frogs

*I will be vending under the name-Tropical Visions

Thanks,see you at the show!
Ron


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice...see ya there


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hopefully there will be a good turnout...with deep pockets...


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I will be there too!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish the DBers would wear some sort of name tag with their screen names...I'm looking for the deadbeat who didn't pay me for the dubias I shipped to him--and I was only asking for the shipping expenses...$15.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Always have them send payment via paypal first.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

So much for trust....Sorry Ron, didn't mean to hijack...since he's sorta local wish there was a way to warn people. Vendor feedback on this guy is not so nice...


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron, 

I will meet you midday sometime! 

-B


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

Hoping the weather holds out. I plan on picking up some broms from you. Possibly a frog or two if I can get some extra $.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Beer across the road...?? I'm buyin'...any other DBers up?? No...I'm not buying for everybody...just Ron!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be there both days.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I may show also.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Has this show gotten bigger or is it still similar in size to Havre De Grace?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Gets better every show.Its never been the size of Havre de Grace,come on now!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I went that one time when Josh's was there and it was tiny. Maybe 2012.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Show was worth going 2 in October. Way better than Havre de Grace. More frogs please.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm used to hamburg and white plains. Last repticon I went to was equivalent to hdg ....hopefully it got better.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

mydumname said:


> I'm used to hamburg and white plains. Last repticon I went to was equivalent to hdg ....hopefully it got better.



Common Greg! 

I will be there tomorrow morning. Lets go grab a beer! 


-B


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Me too...Me too.......right across the street!


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

lushes... like y'alls style drink up butter cup


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

My question is: without nametags with screen names...how will we recognize those other lushes....


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm easy to spot. Look for a short long haired weirdo.  (with beer on his breath)


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Going car shopping with the gf so it's a no go for me. Maybe next one.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know about name tags, but I'm a short lil chubby fella. Prob carrying around a few tarantulas. lol

I need FF media (Preferably repashy), will anyone have any for sale?


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I will wear something with my screen name on it. 



-B


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

mydumname said:


> Going car shopping with the gf so it's a no go for me. Maybe next one.


In a stern voice say the following... 

"WOMAN! I got stuff to do tomorrow, We can go look for cars after man stuff is finished" 

She will nod her head in acknowledgment and then should ask if you would like her to make a sandwich and fetch you a beer. 
_Results may vary with every GF




*WARNING*: The above phrase should never be utter within ear shot of any woman severe injury of death may occur_


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Judy S said:


> My question is: without nametags with screen names...how will we recognize those other lushes....


I will be the one who peed my pants asleep in the corner


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be there sunday! Hopefully just for plants.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm easy to spot...I look like your grandmother...and will probably be in the corner with PaWalt....


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

mydumname said:


> I went that one time when Josh's was there and it was tiny. Maybe 2012.


I was there also


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

BBoyette said:


> I don't know about name tags, but I'm a short lil chubby fella. Prob carrying around a few tarantulas. lol
> 
> I need FF media (Preferably repashy), will anyone have any for sale?


Maybe ill see you there brandon.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all,it was good to see all the froggers out in full force this weekend! Thanks to all that stopped by to chat (and hopefully picked up a few things!).Special thank you to Judy S. for the much needed midday coffee!and thanks to Matt C. for giving me a much needed hand most of the day! Hopefully i can do this again in May,and maybe have some added stuff to offer.
Thanks again,Ron


----------

